# replanteo



## Tiger's Eye

Encontré varios hilos, includyendo este hilo, pero todavía tengo dudas en cuanto a traducir este término. Entiendo que se trata de un "survey" o "lay-out." El source text que tengo que traducir es un acta de replanteo.

*ACTA DE REPLANTEO*
PROYECTO:
REUNIDOS en el Emplazamiento
De una parte D. _______________, actuando en nombre y representación de ________ (en lo sucesivo el CONTRATISTA), y de otra D. _______________, actuando en nombre y representación de ____________________ (en lo sucesivo el PROPIETARIO),
MANIFIESTAN
El PROPIETARIO entrega al CONTRATISTA los *puntos origen del replanteo* de los Trabajos (en lo sucesivo *BASES DE REPLANTEO*), identificados en el plano  __________________.


*SURVEY CERTIFICATE?*
PROJECT:
BY AND BETWEEN on-Site
On one part Mr./Ms. _______________, acting in the name of and on behalf of ________ (hereinafter referred to as the CONTRACTOR), and on the other part Mr./Ms. _______________, acting in the name of and on behalf of ____________________ (hereinafter referred to as the PRINCIPAL),
DECLARE
The PRINCIPAL delivers to the CONTRACTOR the *starting points for surveying* the Jobs (hereinafter referred to as *SURVEY STATIONS?*), identified in the drawing __________________.


----------



## Johncbcn

Redistribution?


----------



## Tiger's Eye

Thanks, but ss far as I understand the meaning, it refers to the initial laying out of the job site. I'm not sure if it just means the surveying or if there is some demarcation put into place in this process. The "bases de replanteo," whatever they are, apparently have to be guarded, maintained, and restocked (which makes me think that my idea of using "survey stations" may not be wholly incorrect). I'm sure it doesn't refer to a redistribution of anything, I'm just not sure what the appropriate/colloquial terminology is for these things in English. I'm really not sure about what to call the "acta de replanteo" itself ... whether it is a survey certificate or certificate of commencement or something else.


----------



## Johncbcn

Redistribution?


Tiger's Eye said:


> Thanks, but ss far as I understand the meaning, it refers to the initial laying out of the job site. I'm not sure if it just means the surveying or if there is some demarcation put into place in this process. The "bases de replanteo," whatever they are, apparently have to be guarded, maintained, and restocked (which makes me think that my idea of using "survey stations" may not be wholly incorrect). I'm sure it doesn't refer to a redistribution of anything, I'm just not sure what the appropriate/colloquial terminology is for these things in English. I'm really not sure about what to call the "acta de replanteo" itself ... whether it is a survey certificate or certificate of commencement or something else.



If I've understood you correctly, It might well refer to a "redefinition/redefining" of the original demarcations. The idea of restocking makes me think that it refers to "work stations" or replenishment points/ puntos de rebastecimiento. Te ayuda?


----------



## Benzene

Tiger's Eye said:


> Thanks, but ss far as I understand the meaning, it refers to the initial laying out of the job site. I'm not sure if it just means the surveying or if there is some demarcation put into place in this process. The "bases de replanteo," whatever they are, apparently have to be guarded, maintained, and restocked (which makes me think that my idea of using "survey stations" may not be wholly incorrect). I'm sure it doesn't refer to a redistribution of anything, I'm just not sure what the appropriate/colloquial terminology is for these things in English. I'm really not sure about what to call the "acta de replanteo" itself ... whether it is a survey certificate or certificate of commencement or something else.


_*Hello Tiger's Eye!*

It's always a pleasure to meet you!

*RAE Diccionario* says:

replantear 

2. tr. Constr. Trazar sobre el terreno, a escala natural, las líneas que marcan los cimientos de un edificio.

Hence, my attempt is as follows:

"replanteo - acta de replanteo - puntos origen del replanteo - bases de replanteo" = "stake - written stake report - points of origin of stake - main stakes".

*PS:* wait for* Pablo75* who is a civil engineer.

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## Tiger's Eye

Awesome! Thank you both  I will keep an eye out for Pablo75 before I make a final decision. I still have plenty of time before this one is due


----------



## Pablo75

Hola Tiger's Eye / Benzene / Johncbcn , con gusto intentaré colaborar.

*Replanteo* = pasar los elementos del plano al terreno = *stakeout - staking - layout*

La operación opuesta, *Relevamiento o Levantamiento* = pasar los elementos del terreno al plano = *survey - surveying*

*Survey - surveying* se usa también para decir *topografía*, por lo que a veces survey reemplaza a staking.

Por ejemplo: "Provide technically qualified survey crews experienced in highway construction survey and staking."


*Puntos origen del replanteo: Initial (control) points for staking - Initial (control) points for survey*
*
Bases de replanteo:  staking basis - staking data - staking information (data set as provided by the Owner or Designer)

Acta de replanteo:* este es un documento estipulado habitualmente en los Contratos usados en mi país (¿de dónde procede el documento que traduces?). También suele denominarse "Acta de Inicio de Obra", o "Acta de Inicio y Replanteo". En estos contratos es el hito que marca el inicio de los trabajos y del cómputo del plazo de ejecución. Es un registro del acto por el cuál los representantes técnicos de las partes se reúnen en el sitio para dar inicio a la obra. Se entrega el sitio al constructor libre de ocupaciones o impedimentos; verifican el sistema de referencia espacial provisto (bases de replanteo) y constatan la factibilidad de replantear la obra en el terreno. No es una memoria o informe del replanteo general de la obra.

Se complementa con el "Acta de Finalización de Trabajos" o "Acta de Recepción Provisoria" (Construction Completion Certificate), donde termina el plazo de ejecución y comienza el plazo de garantía de los trabajos, y el "Acta de Finalización de Obra" o "Acta de Recepción Definitiva" (Final Acceptance Certificate) al finalizar el plazo de garantía. 

No veo que sea habitual en los contratos de USA o Canadá, por lo que no estoy seguro como lo dirían. Todos estos documentos se establecen normalmente en el Pliegos de Especificaciones Técnicas Generales. Te recomiendo consultar alguno local.

Mi intento (por analogía con las otras actas): 

*Acta de replanteo: Staking certificate 

Acta de Inicio: Construction Commencement certificate*

Saludos


----------



## Johncbcn

Pablo75 said:


> Hola Tiger's Eye / Benzene / Johncbcn , con gusto intentaré colaborar.
> 
> *Replanteo* = pasar los elementos del plano al terreno = *stakeout - staking - layout*
> 
> La operación opuesta, *Relevamiento o Levantamiento* = pasar los elementos del terreno al plano = *survey - surveying*
> 
> *Survey - surveying* se usa también para decir *topografía*, por lo que a veces survey reemplaza a staking.
> 
> Por ejemplo: "Provide technically qualified survey crews experienced in highway construction survey and staking."
> 
> 
> *Puntos origen del replanteo: Initial (control) points for staking - Initial (control) points for survey
> 
> Bases de replanteo:  staking basis - staking data - staking information (data set as provided by the Owner or Designer)
> 
> Acta de replanteo:* este es un documento estipulado habitualmente en los Contratos usados en mi país (¿de dónde procede el documento que traduces?). También suele denominarse "Acta de Inicio de Obra", o "Acta de Inicio y Replanteo". En estos contratos es el hito que marca el inicio de los trabajos y del cómputo del plazo de ejecución. Es un registro del acto por el cuál los representantes técnicos de las partes se reúnen en el sitio para dar inicio a la obra. Se entrega el sitio al constructor libre de ocupaciones o impedimentos; verifican el sistema de referencia espacial provisto (bases de replanteo) y constatan la factibilidad de replantear la obra en el terreno. No es una memoria o informe del replanteo general de la obra.
> 
> Se complementa con el "Acta de Finalización de Trabajos" o "Acta de Recepción Provisoria" (Construction Completion Certificate), donde termina el plazo de ejecución y comienza el plazo de garantía de los trabajos, y el "Acta de Finalización de Obra" o "Acta de Recepción Definitiva" (Final Acceptance Certificate) al finalizar el plazo de garantía.
> 
> No veo que sea habitual en los contratos de USA o Canadá, por lo que no estoy seguro como lo dirían. Todos estos documentos se establecen normalmente en el Pliegos de Especificaciones Técnicas Generales. Te recomiendo consultar alguno local.
> 
> Mi intento (por analogía con las otras actas):
> 
> *Acta de replanteo: Staking certificate
> 
> Acta de Inicio: Construction Commencement certificate*
> 
> Saludos





Pablo75 said:


> Hola Tiger's Eye / Benzene / Johncbcn , con gusto intentaré colaborar.
> 
> *Replanteo* = pasar los elementos del plano al terreno = *stakeout - staking - layout*
> 
> La operación opuesta, *Relevamiento o Levantamiento* = pasar los elementos del terreno al plano = *survey - surveying*
> 
> *Survey - surveying* se usa también para decir *topografía*, por lo que a veces survey reemplaza a staking.
> 
> Por ejemplo: "Provide technically qualified survey crews experienced in highway construction survey and staking."
> 
> 
> *Puntos origen del replanteo: Initial (control) points for staking - Initial (control) points for survey
> 
> Bases de replanteo:  staking basis - staking data - staking information (data set as provided by the Owner or Designer)
> 
> Acta de replanteo:* este es un documento estipulado habitualmente en los Contratos usados en mi país (¿de dónde procede el documento que traduces?). También suele denominarse "Acta de Inicio de Obra", o "Acta de Inicio y Replanteo". En estos contratos es el hito que marca el inicio de los trabajos y del cómputo del plazo de ejecución. Es un registro del acto por el cuál los representantes técnicos de las partes se reúnen en el sitio para dar inicio a la obra. Se entrega el sitio al constructor libre de ocupaciones o impedimentos; verifican el sistema de referencia espacial provisto (bases de replanteo) y constatan la factibilidad de replantear la obra en el terreno. No es una memoria o informe del replanteo general de la obra.
> 
> Se complementa con el "Acta de Finalización de Trabajos" o "Acta de Recepción Provisoria" (Construction Completion Certificate), donde termina el plazo de ejecución y comienza el plazo de garantía de los trabajos, y el "Acta de Finalización de Obra" o "Acta de Recepción Definitiva" (Final Acceptance Certificate) al finalizar el plazo de garantía.
> 
> No veo que sea habitual en los contratos de USA o Canadá, por lo que no estoy seguro como lo dirían. Todos estos documentos se establecen normalmente en el Pliegos de Especificaciones Técnicas Generales. Te recomiendo consultar alguno local.
> 
> Mi intento (por analogía con las otras actas):
> 
> *Acta de replanteo: Staking certificate
> *
> 
> Saludos



Muchísimas graciacis, Pabla!


Pablo75 said:


> Hola Tiger's Eye / Benzene / Johncbcn , con gusto intentaré colaborar.
> 
> *Replanteo* = pasar los elementos del plano al terreno = *stakeout - staking - layout*
> 
> La operación opuesta, *Relevamiento o Levantamiento* = pasar los elementos del terreno al plano = *survey - surveying*
> 
> *Survey - surveying* se usa también para decir *topografía*, por lo que a veces survey reemplaza a staking.
> 
> Por ejemplo: "Provide technically qualified survey crews experienced in highway construction survey and staking."
> 
> 
> *Puntos origen del replanteo: Initial (control) points for staking - Initial (control) points for survey
> 
> Bases de replanteo:  staking basis - staking data - staking information (data set as provided by the Owner or Designer)
> 
> Acta de replanteo:* este es un documento estipulado habitualmente en los Contratos usados en mi país (¿de dónde procede el documento que traduces?). También suele denominarse "Acta de Inicio de Obra", o "Acta de Inicio y Replanteo". En estos contratos es el hito que marca el inicio de los trabajos y del cómputo del plazo de ejecución. Es un registro del acto por el cuál los representantes técnicos de las partes se reúnen en el sitio para dar inicio a la obra. Se entrega el sitio al constructor libre de ocupaciones o impedimentos; verifican el sistema de referencia espacial provisto (bases de replanteo) y constatan la factibilidad de replantear la obra en el terreno. No es una memoria o informe del replanteo general de la obra.
> 
> Se complementa con el "Acta de Finalización de Trabajos" o "Acta de Recepción Provisoria" (Construction Completion Certificate), donde termina el plazo de ejecución y comienza el plazo de garantía de los trabajos, y el "Acta de Finalización de Obra" o "Acta de Recepción Definitiva" (Final Acceptance Certificate) al finalizar el plazo de garantía.
> 
> No veo que sea habitual en los contratos de USA o Canadá, por lo que no estoy seguro como lo dirían. Todos estos documentos se establecen normalmente en el Pliegos de Especificaciones Técnicas Generales. Te recomiendo consultar alguno local.
> 
> Mi intento (por analogía con las otras actas):
> 
> *Acta de replanteo: Staking certificate
> 
> Acta de Inicio: Construction Commencement certificate*
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Tiger's Eye

Muchas gracias Pablo! Eso me ayuda bastante. Procede de España mi documento, y agradezco que hayas mencionado el Acta de Recepción Provisoria y elActa de Recepción Definitiva, ya que estas figuran también en la traducción. Acta de Recepción Provisional había traducido "Provisional Acceptance Certificate" pero dado el context es mejor exactamente como dices, "Construction Completion Certificate."
En cuanto al Acta de Replanteo, encontré "Site Survey and Acceptance" en documentos contractuales de los eeuu, pero tal vez sea más seguro Staking Certificate...


----------



## Pablo75

Hola Tiger's Eye

Tus dos sugerencias me parecen buenas, pero como dices depende del contexto. Me alegra que te sirva de ayuda.

Saludos


----------

